# DCS Commander.



## Big D (Dec 1, 2010)

Hope I put this in the right place. 

So, I bought a new DCS Commander by MTH for my layout. I hooked it up, programed the engines, and was impressed by how well it worked. 2 engines on the same track, all the bells and whistles (literally), nice smooth speed control, volume/smoke control. It provides constant 18v to the track so that all of the passenger cars light up nice. All worked exactly as described. 

Then, I unplugged the system to go eat dinner. (Here is where the trouble starts.) I plugged it back in, immediately both engines go to full volume, then proceed to start moving in reverse and crash into each other. (Begin Rant Freak-out and high blood pressure blow-off here)

I guess this thing has to be re-programmed every time its powered up??? I can not find anything about it other than a book that they want me to pay $13 to download. 

Can anyone school me on what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

can't help you there. DCS is only used by MTH and for the price it costs for an engine its just not worth it. DCC is the proper and best sytem to be using with trains these days and from what you have posted the least problamatic. There passenger cars are very different on the other hand and I would recomend them for their passenger cars. not there engines. though some of the newer ones they have produced do have DCC function built in so those might be another story.


----------

